# LMAO, Kidd is staying in New Jersey and Alonzo Mourning is going with him!



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

Jermaine O'Neal is staying with the pacers. so is brad miller. they have no shot at malone or payton (lakers now!). the only people they have a shot at now are players like P.J. Brown and maybe Kandiman! now the spurs have got to settle for 2nd-tier free agents. damn. how do you spurs fans feel? this can't be good!

This post might be considered baiting and that is not allowed on this board


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Still bitter about the playoffs?

-Petey


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

LakerBaller,

You know, I am a big Laker fan, but what you are doing is wrong.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Maybe the Spurs can get Elton Brand, Lamar Odom, Corey Maggette, or someone like that because you know the Clips can't resign all of them.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

It looks like they just might resign everyone except for Andre Miller.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

no, they're not gonna resign odom, maggette, brand and Olowakandi. 3 of those 4 at most


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree that it's going to be 3/4. They're going to let Kandi and Miller walk, while resigning the rest of their guys.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

IMO, this is what's gonna happen..

Kandi- Spurs
Corey- Utah
Dre- Denver


----------



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

none of the clippers are going to the spurs. brand just got the max from sterling (78 mil over 6 years) and he is resigning everyone except andre miller and kandiman. looks like all the spurs are gonna end up with this offseason is rasho nesterovic with only around 6-7 million to spend next year....

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1580887.html


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

A few things for lakerballer to remember b4 he starts celebrating

-The spurs have great chemistry. 

-Kobe, shaq, payton, malone- There wont be great chemistry. 

-Kobe, shaq, payton, malone- How many games do you think these 4 will actually be on the floor together for? Well less than half the season would be my guess.....plus the bench aint great, so when they arent there.......

-Malone and PAyton are old as, they will hit a brick wall soon enough.....this thing is a one season thing MAX....the spurs have the greatest player in the game, in his prime, to build around. 

No insults or attacks please


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

No need to get bent out of shape, he's just a Laker fan who is bitter and now thinks his team is the aLmighty chosen team to win it all...If they do, they do, but taLking **** now isn't gonna do you any good.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

You can't guarantee SA will have GREAT chemistry. After Parker was obviously the backup plan at PG and they might not win 60 games this year which may cause some friction.


----------



## BigPunDoubleG (May 25, 2003)

The Spurs were a totally revamped team last year.At the begening of the year it looked like no way they were going to win this year.(If you got in a Time machine today and went bake a year and told me the spurs would win the chapionship I would have thought you where on crack!)
I have to ask how does a bunch of old greedy vets on an already filled up lockeroom with a bunch of egos in it make the team better.I see the Lakers impolding this year.The Spurs where only together for one year and improved very rapidly.I see the spurs just getting better and better.I think if the spurs got J. Kidd it would have stunt the growth of the team.I like the spurs just the way they are right now.The spurs have stephen jakson,Gino,and Tony who are gonna I think some day will become big stars in the NBA.So if I would pick anyone know to be in the best situation to win the NBA chaionship next year I would have to say it would be the Spurs.:yes: 

Screw J.kidd an Alonzo!The spurs are better without them.......:grinning:


----------

